# Retirer "trovi.com" de Safari - HELP



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 

depuis quelque temps mon navigateur internet par défaut (Safari) est infecté par un "virus", je pense. Il s'agit de trovi.com . Ce site s'affiche en page de démarrage, et j'ai des pubs de partout, de plus: les recherches sont faites avec bing, ce que je ne veux pas. 

j'ai installé AdwareMedic, il ne détecte rien, il m'a juste détecter trovi sur Firefox, pas sur Safari. 
j'ai donc installé Ardware Removal Tol, de même: il ne détecte rien. 

Je ne sais pas comment réinitialiser Safari 8 

Je demande de l'aide s'il vous plaît, merci d'avance !!


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2015)

Oupps, désolé ……  à force de lire en travers.  


E*DIT:*

Google dit :


> faut envoyer CTLoade qui se trouve /Library/InputManagers dans la corbeille.
> et dans /Library/LaunchAgents/ tu dois avoir des dossiers conduit qu'il faut aussi envoyer à la corbeille.
> 
> Ensuite réinitialiser le navigateur.
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

As tu biens lu le sujet --'..


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> As tu biens lu le sujet --'..


Maintenant oui, voir l'edit de mon premier post.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Déja fait, merci quand même.. d'autres soluces ? .. 
Le bouton "reinitialiser Safari" à disparu depuis la version 8.x.x


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

ça m'étonne que AdwareMedic ne trouve pas trovi, parce que la semaine dernière je suis intervenu sur un ordi "infecté" (une épidémie, ces temps-ci), et il a trouvé trovi, entre autres.

Quelques pistes :
- dans Safari/Préférences/Sécurité, tu peux désactiver les modules
- dans Safari/Préférences/Extensions, tu peux supprimer les extensions indésirables
- dans Safari/Préférences/Général, tu peux choisir le moteur de recherche par défaut.

Tu peux regarder cette discussion, dans laquelle intervient Thomas R, de "The Safe Mac".
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6071383?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2015)

Regarde par ==> là

Le lien direct


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Subsole, je suis allez sur ton lien direct, dans la catégorie 
*Remove Downlite, VSearch, Conduit, Trovi, MyBrand, Search Protect. *

Les dossiers ne sont soit: pas présents ou vides.. 

Bonsoir Renaud, 

je n'ai pas trop compris ce que dit Thomas R


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2015)

regarde son guide d'examen manuel
il liste tout ce qu'il faut pister
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-identification/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Bonsoir Pascal,

Son guide d'examen manuel ne m'a pas servi :

-je n'ai pas d'extensions installées
-dans ma bibliothèque, pas de fichiers dans dossiers suspects.

je pense que Firefox à refiler le virus à Safari (il me semble que Mac envoi les anciennes données dès que l'on change de navigateur par défaut??)

sauriez-vous comment réinitialiser safari 8 ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2015)

il n'y a plus de bouton inclus
il faudra  le  faire à la main


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Tu n'aurais pas une application du genre Searchprotect dans le dossier Applications ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

pourriez vous m'indiquer la procédure? 

PS: je suis sur une piste.

Quand je vais des Safari > Preferences > Confidentialité > Détails (en dessous de Supprimer toutes les données de sites web) 

Je vois "trovi.com" (j'essaye de mettre une capture en pièce jointe mais je n'y arrive pas) 
Je le supprime mais il reviens à chaque fois ..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Locke > j'ai désinstaller une application que je ne me souviens pas avoir installer  il n'y a pas longtemps avec Clean My Mac.
je ne me souviens plus du nom malheureusement, mais j'ai un vague souvenir que cette application n'était pas gentille (elle avait un nom de virus, adware etc.)

Je ne veux pas enlever trovi en page d'accueil car cela serait "cacher" le virus je préfere qu'il soit désinstaller


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

http://hpics.li/c48f26e

la capture


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> je n'ai pas trop compris ce que dit Thomas R


As-tu vu cette page en particulier : http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-conduit/


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Ce n'est pas là qu'il faut chercher...





...et Renaud31 te donne une très bonne piste. 



Rayousimplement a dit:


> Quand je vais des Safari > Preferences > Confidentialité > Détails (en dessous de Supprimer toutes les données de sites web)


Il faut regarder dans les Extensions si par hasard il n'y a pas quelque de pas catholique. Vider les caches, pour y avoir accès il faut afficher le menu Développement dans Préférences Safari/Avancées et cocher la case en bas. Dans le menu Historique/Effacer l'historique et données de sites et Effacer tout l'historique. Dans Safari/Effacer l'historique et données de sites aura pour effet de réinitialiser Safari.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> Locke > j'ai désinstaller une application que je ne me souviens pas avoir installer  il n'y a pas longtemps avec Clean My Mac


 en annexe

eviter
clean my mac a assez mauvaise presse
plus ou moins ok pour des maintenances ( et encore)
mais surement pas pour des desinstall
aucun desinstalleur generique  n'est fiable ( ils se gourrent)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Renaud, oui, mais je n'ai rien compris :').. 
J'essaye ta solution Locke .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Caches vidés, historique effacé. 
Pas de résultats, je perds espoir.. 
D'où cela peut venir ?! :'(


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> Renaud, oui, mais je n'ai rien compris :')..


Ca te donne la liste des fichiers à supprimer (Conduit, Trovi = même salade).

As-tu fait ce qui est suggéré plus haut, désactiver tous les modules ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Oui, toutes les extensions ont été désactivées (j'en avais aucunes en fait). Je vais essayer de comprendre ce que tu m'as envoyé .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

PS: j'ai toujours trovi.com dans la liste des "détails", pourtant je le supprime! raaah!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Moi je te parle des modules (Internet Plug-ins), pas des extensions.

Safari / Préférences / Sécurité : décocher "Autoriser les modules".


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Ma (fabuleuse) maîtrise de l'anglais m'a fait comprendre que je devais supprimer ces dossiers s'il étaient présents :

/Library/InputManagers/CTLoader/
/Library/LaunchAgents/com.conduit.loader.agent.plist
/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.perion.searchprotectd.plist
/Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/CT2285220.bundle
/Library/Application Support/Conduit/
/Applications/SearchProtect.app
/Applications/SearchProtect/
~/Library/Application Support/Conduit/
~/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/ConduitNPAPIPlugin.plugin
~/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/TroviNPAPIPlugin.plugin
~/Conduit/
~/Trovi/

aucun n'est présent sur le Mac..bonne nouvelle, non ? 

.. mais y'a toujours trovi.com  o__O

Renaud31, c'est fait .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Tu connais bien la différence entre _/Library_ et _~/Library_ et le moyen d'accéder à la deuxième ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Peut-être que trovi est complètement désinstallé et qu'il ne reste que la page d'accueil (à modifier manuellement) ?? 

Dois-je prendre le risque de changer la page d'accueil?
Ou trovi doit partir de lui même?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu connais bien la différence entre _/Library_ et _~/Library_ et le moyen d'accéder à la deuxième ?


non..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

J"utilise "Aller au dossier", puis je copie le chemin. ma procédure est-elle juste?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

/Library, c'est Macintosh HD/Library

~/Library, c'est la Bibliothèque de l'utilisateur :

Macintosh HD / Users / ta_session / Bibliothèque  (Bibliothèque = Library)

Pour y accéder  : Finder barre de menu, menu Aller, appuie sur la touche Alt.

Evidemment si trovi est ta page d'accueil et que tu ne la changes pas... ça va durer.
Donc tu changes, tu supprimes le cookie.
Tu quittes Safari/Rebootes.

Après ton Edit : oui, c'est bon.
je ne tousse plus

Pourquoi il y a un Safari sur ton bureau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

J'ai réussi à y accéder, que dois-je supprimer maintenant? le cookie? c'est à dire ?


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> J"utilise "Aller au dossier", puis je copie le chemin. ma procédure est-elle juste?


C'est bien ça, en raccourci sur le Bureau c'est shift+cmd+G et tu colles dedans ~/Library

Edit : vous êtes rapides les gars.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> J'ai réussi à y accéder, que dois-je supprimer maintenant? le cookie? c'est à dire ?


Tu connais : Safari / Préférences / Confidentialité / Cookies : là où tu n'arrivais pas à le supprimer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Voilà j'y suis. Y'a plein de dossiers partout, je préfère pas y toucher, à moins que vous m'en donniez le conseil . Que dois-je supprimer dedans ? car comme dit plus haut, j'ai essayer d'aller dans tout les chemins mais sa me met "Dossier/fichier introuvable"
..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Il n'y à que un dossier cache dedans, pas de dossier "cookies" ..

EDIT : je n'ai rien dit !!!!!

j'ai 4 cookies, le/lesquels supprimer ? 

aucun ne porte le nom de trovi..


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> /Library/InputManagers/CTLoader/
> /Library/LaunchAgents/com.conduit.loader.agent.plist
> /Library/LaunchDaemons/com.perion.searchprotectd.plist
> /Library/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/CT2285220.bundle
> ...


Sauf erreur de ma part, en rouge c'est à virer.  En fait tout ce qui est SearchProtect et Trovi est à virer.

Et tu avais bien une application SearchProtect dans ton dossier Applications que tu as surement virer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, en rouge c'est à virer.  En fait tout ce qui est SearchProtect est à virer.



Tout les dossiers en rouge que tu as cité sont introuvables sur le Mac..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Tu n'as plus de cookies parce que tu as purgé avant il me semble.

Si ta page d'accueil est maintenant changée, est-ce ok ?

D'autre part tu as dit au début que AdwareMedic n'avais rien trouvé...
Il n'avait pas trouvé ça ? :


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Bon là pour moi c'est pause, j'ai faim.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

HORS SUJET:
Pour voir vite fait, j'ai tapé "trovi" en recherche générale, je suis tombé sur un fichier SpyHunter-Installer.exe ?!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

.exe c'est pour Windows, donc pas grave --> poubelle.

Bon tu en es ou ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu n'as plus de cookies parce que tu as purgé avant il me semble.
> 
> Si ta page d'accueil est maintenant changée, est-ce ok ?
> 
> ...


Non il n'avais rien trouvé.. 
Je change la page d'accueil. 

Comment savoir si trovi à été "tué" ? 
Les pubs ne sont plus là, c'est sa?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Bon app' Locke


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Tu peux éditer les messages au lieu d'en poster 2 à la suite.

Si tu n'as trouvé aucun des fichiers listés plus haut, et si tu peux changer ta page d'accueil, ensuite quitte Safari, reboote, et dis-nous si c'est ok.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2015)

Ca à l'air de marché, pourtant j'ai juste changer la page d'accueil .-. !! Fallait faire que ça :').. 
UN GROS MERCI QUAND MEME A VOUS, c'est super sympa d'avoir pris du temps pour moi !!!! .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2015)

Même si AdwareMedic t'avait trouvé quelque chose, ce n'est pas lui qui aurait changé la page d'accueil : tu dois le faire.

Donc en résumé, après avoir utilisé AdwareMedic, qu'il ait ou non trouvé quelque chose, il faut :

- Aller dans Safari, barre de menu, Préférences/Général, changer la page d'accueil si elle avait été modifiée
- Aller dans Safari, barre de menu, Préférences/Extensions, vérifier que toutes les extensions indésirables ont disparu, et réactiver les extensions qui auraient pu être désactivées par le malware.

_(je rajoute, que comme le sujet allait un peu trop vite et que tu disais que AdwareMedic n'avait rien trouvé, on t'a envoyé sur une page qui liste les fichiers à supprimer, manuellement. 
Mais, à ma connaissance, TOUS ces fichiers sont connus de AdwareMedic, donc soit ils n'étaient pas présents sur l'ordi, soit il les a trouvés et tu les as supprimés, même sans le voir ("Conduit").
En principe, avec AdwareMedic à jour, on a PAS besoin de faire ces suppressions manuelles, évidemment : AdwareMedic est là pour ça)_


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> je suis tombé sur un fichier SpyHunter-Installer.exe ?!


A la poubelle c'est un fichier exécutable pour Windows.  Mais aucun impact sous OS X, attention quand même si tu fais des échanges avec des PC, tu leur refileras _(peut-être)_ cette saloperie, en fait non puisque c'est un petit logiciel de désinfection, mais poubelle quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2015)

En tout cas problème résolu avec succès! Un grand merci à vous deux !


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2015)

Rayousimplement a dit:


> En tout cas problème résolu avec succès! Un grand merci à vous deux !


Hé ben, nous voilà sauvés, surtout toi.


----------

